# Awesome Quick Service.



## Rellik (14/8/14)

Firstly a big thanks to the folk at Vape King for the quick delivery.
Ordered a Aerotank v2 with some goodies yesterday. Wass delivered this morning. Awesome stuff!!

Secondly a big apology to the capies today. All these clouds over the Mother City is my fault. Can't stop vaping. Aerotank on MVP is freaken cool man!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

